# Unexpected sight for Mt Lion hunters....



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

How many houndsman here have treed one of these?

http://www.gameandfishmag.com/2011/11/3 ... es-jaguar/


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that is a beeeuuuuutifulllllllll animal.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Beautiful animal, but scary as hell. Cats scare me worst than bears, charging moose, and almost as bad as rattlesnakes. I would hate to run into one out hunting. Dang things hide so easily, and you never know when they could ambush you.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Chaser said:


> Beautiful animal, but scary as hell. Cats scare me worst than bears, charging moose, and almost as bad as rattlesnakes. I would hate to run into one out hunting. Dang things hide so easily, and you never know when they could ambush you.


Yeah, aweful purdy critter there! Hey Chaser, you should go hunt deer out in Cali so you can realllllllly get the feel of kitties hiding in every bush! -)O(-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Yeah, aweful purdy critter there! Hey Chaser, you should go hunt deer out in Cali so you can realllllllly get the feel of kitties hiding in every bush! -)O(-


Thats no lie.... They're all over the place out there.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That isn't the most scary part of that picture. Jaguars are listed as Endangered in the United States. But sightings have been questionable at best for several years. With photo-confirmed sightings and a viable presence of these things in Arizona and probably New Mexico, this could be a train wreck for a lot of reasons. I do environmental impact statements and assessments as a profession, and have done many in the southern border states. We've been able to dismiss jaguar issues pretty much. This isn't good. Not good at all. Unless the DHS secretary is willing to sign some ESA exemption orders for border security, that are allowed by law, this could be a serious damper on many of the border security issues. Really. This isn't good.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is cool to see! 

Gary-why is that not a good thing? Just in making concessions for them to pass back and forth, as if the illegal immigrants don't already do that?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> That is cool to see!
> 
> Gary-why is that not a good thing? Just in making concessions for them to pass back and forth, as if the illegal immigrants don't already do that?


I think what Gary was trying to say is that the endangered status of these animals will make it difficult, if not impossible to secure the borders in the event we want to build a fence to keep people out.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Ding Ding Ding. Chaser is right.


----------

